# Mitre saw blade getting blunt?



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

How long do you expect a new 10" blade to last before replacement/resharpening? More precisely, how much total softwood do you expect it to cut?

I have noticed the motor on my mitre saw (Bosch) labouring a bit last few times I cut some pine - however, the lumber was thicker than I cut normally and I am not sure if that is the explanation of it is time to get a new blade.

The blade is 40-tooth Bosch and it is over 2 years old. I use it sporadically and it is hard to quantify the amount it has cut to date. I has been used to cut softwood majority of the time with rare small oak pieces and some plywood.

Is there an objective test of a saw blade sharpness?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

If it has been uses sparingly and you have been cutting a lot of pine and If the cuts are showing a lot of burning then I would venture a guess that all it needs is a good cleaning. Pine has a lot of resin and the build-up can make your blade seem dull and cause burn marks. Try using some oven cleaner (be sure to wear thick rubber gloves) and a brass brush on the blade to get the caked on resin off. If you don't have oven cleaner you can buy saw blade cleaners through Woodcraft or Rocklers...

http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5396

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18197&filter=blade cleaner

If the blade is clean and doesn't burn the cuts, but still doesn't cut, then it is time to have it sharpened or replaced.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI crquack

I can't tell you how many times I have replace the saw blades,,,I have a stack of them, some are worth the resharpen but most are not...
A good cleaning may help but once it's dull that's it...a sharp blade is a safe blade but a dull one is not...
I just wipe out a 80 tooth Freud Sun. now it time to get one more. 
at 55.oo dollars each the cost of cutting wood... 


=====




crquack said:


> How long do you expect a new 10" blade to last before replacement/resharpening? More precisely, how much total softwood do you expect it to cut?
> 
> I have noticed the motor on my mitre saw (Bosch) labouring a bit last few times I cut some pine - however, the lumber was thicker than I cut normally and I am not sure if that is the explanation of it is time to get a new blade.
> 
> ...


----------

